# 522 L2.32 Release Notes



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

I got L2.32 today. Don't have any release notes but I wish there were some. I just created this thread for people to post interesting details about L2.32 (not L2.31) that aren't included in the manual . So far, everything I have tried appears to work intuatively. But I'm sure I'll find a bug or two soon (hopefully not).


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Something weird is going on, both the 322 and 522 are being pushed new updates when the last update was only sent out on 12/16.

Today my 322 has started freaking out randomly rebooting itself, aquring the sat signal and downloading program guides. Something must have happenend...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

BFG said:


> ...Today my 322 has started freaking out randomly rebooting itself, aquring the sat signal and downloading program guides. Something must have happenend...


Thanks for the heads up, I never watch my 322, but my wife uses it a lot. Now I can warn her so that she won't through it out the window.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Working on the notes, but it's difficult today as the person who sends them to me is on vacation this week...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> ...the person who sends them to me is on vacation this week...


What? Do they think TV is going to wait for Christmas?

Just kidding.


----------



## naqbrules (Oct 30, 2004)

the multiple updates is due to hide locked channels being added and being defaulted ON in the initial release...would kinda make a few chnls disappear.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Just picked up a 522 and am taking it for a test drive. I am seeing two issues on this unit:

1) "Info not available" message on most of my local channels
2) Local channels don't map to the low (actual) channel numbers

Are these known issues with 2.32?


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

LarryH said:


> Just picked up a 522 and am taking it for a test drive. I am seeing two issues on this unit:
> 
> 1) "Info not available" message on most of my local channels
> 2) Local channels don't map to the low (actual) channel numbers
> ...


How long has it been active? If you cancelled the program guide download, channel info could take awhile to appear. If you have them in the upper channel numbers, they may have just not mapped to their final resting place yet, occasionally that can take up to 24 hours. You could try holding the power button down on the front of the unit for 10 full seconds, let go and don't touch nothing untill the picture comes back on the screen for whatever channel number it is on.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

LarryH said:


> Just picked up a 522 and am taking it for a test drive. I am seeing two issues on this unit:
> 
> 1) "Info not available" message on most of my local channels
> 2) Local channels don't map to the low (actual) channel numbers
> ...


The 2.32 firmware upgrade seems to completely change reset the receiver to almost all of the default conditions.

Since this is likely the case it may take 24 hours for the local channels to remap. Once the Locals are remapped I would guess a Guide refresh will take care of any info not available message.

The 2.32 firmware seems to be an almost total rewrite of the software internal to the receiver operation.

John


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

JohnL said:


> The 2.32 firmware upgrade seems to completely change reset the receiver to almost all of the default conditions.
> 
> Since this is likely the case it may take 24 hours for the local channels to remap. Once the Locals are remapped I would guess a Guide refresh will take care of any info not available message.
> 
> ...


When I got L2.32, none of my settings changed and none of my guide/channel info was lost.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info. My unit has only been active for about 12 hours, so I'll give it some more time.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Just got my 522, and within the first day, it did the same thing. Being a new user, I contacted suppport, via phone. They had me re-boot the thing. When that didn't work, they had me run the tests. After I did that, all was well. Try those things, and see if it helps YOU, as well. Good luck.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

The best way to quickly solve this problem is force a download of a fresh guide. Do a check switch (Menu > 6 > 1 > 1 > Check Switch). After it finishes, cancel out of all screens and get back to TV. It should re-acquire the signal and download a fresh guide. All data should then be available. It worked for me when I had my 522 installed several months ago.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

LarryH said:


> Just picked up a 522 and am taking it for a test drive. I am seeing two issues on this unit:
> 
> 1) "Info not available" message on most of my local channels
> 2) Local channels don't map to the low (actual) channel numbers
> ...


do a check switch test that will also download the guide


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

kwajr said:


> do a check switch test that will also download the guide


It always helps to read BEFORE you post. If you'll look at the post immediately before yours, you'll see that I posted the same exact thing more than two hours ago.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

chaddux said:


> It always helps to read BEFORE you post. If you'll look at the post immediately before yours, you'll see that I posted the same exact thing more than two hours ago.


i saw


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Both problems have now been resolved! My locals remapped automatically within 24 hours and a 2nd check switch fixed the "info not available" problem. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, my 522 crashed. It was recording two shows, I was watching a previously recorded show. I remembered a show that I want to watch, so I hit Guide, it took a long time to respond, then when I started setting up the DISH PASS it froze, then ran HD diagnostics. So, needless to say, I lost about 15 minutes out of the shows I was recording at the time. So far that is the first bug I have encountered, well except for occasionally slow responses to button presses, and very rare, brief, A/V sync issues.


----------

